# Thoughts on Softube Volume 2 half off NI deal



## kevinh (Aug 10, 2018)

I’m thinking about Softube volume 2 half off deal offered by NI until end of month but would like to hear feedback from anyone using the bundle. I’m kind of surprised no one is talking about it concidering how much Softube is praised. I don’t own any Softube plugins beside those included in Komplete. Any feedback is appreciated. I’m mostly wondering if there are a few gems in the bundle that people rely on that would make it worthwhile.


----------



## Virtuoso (Aug 10, 2018)

It's a great deal if you don't already own some of the plugins - the Weiss in particular is excellent. Unfortunately Softube's upgrade policy really sucks - I own about half of Vol 2 already but they only count ONE plugin towards the upgrade discount.

Right now it's $100 cheaper for me to buy all the plugins again through NI than to upgrade through Softube! 

I also have several of the (pretty expensive) UA Softube plugins, but sadly they offer no migration path to their native versions. Meh.


----------



## Si_Withenshaw (Aug 10, 2018)

Virtuoso said:


> It's a great deal if you don't already own some of the plugins - the Weiss in particular is excellent. Unfortunately Softube's upgrade policy really sucks - I own about half of Vol 2 already but they only count ONE plugin towards the upgrade discount.
> 
> Right now it's $100 cheaper for me to buy all the plugins again through NI than to upgrade through Softube!
> 
> I also have several of the (pretty expensive) UA Softube plugins, but sadly they offer no migration path to their native versions. Meh.



Similar situation for me. Do Softube allow re-selling? It might make sense to sell existing licences & buy into this deal!


----------



## Nao Gam (Aug 10, 2018)

Si_Withenshaw said:


> Similar situation for me. Do Softube allow re-selling? It might make sense to sell existing licences & buy into this deal!


They do


----------



## wst3 (Aug 10, 2018)

It appears that Softube does allow for resale - but I'm not sure I want to jump through hoops. I own almost everything I want that is also part of Volume 2. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Virtuoso (Aug 10, 2018)

Bear in mind the $25 iLok transfer fee per transaction though. With the hassle of listing, dealing with enquiries, lowballers and the admin burden if you do manage to find a buyer, I just can't be bothered to sell my existing licences. Net result - I shop elsewhere and Softube loses out.

For a good example of how to keep customer loyalty, check out FabFilter's upgrade policy - the more you own, the more you save. Simple and effective.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 10, 2018)

You also have to deal with Gobbler to download. I have a couple of Softube plugins. But there are so many others out there with direct download.


----------



## String-for-sale (Aug 10, 2018)

Softube plugins are generally great. You can try them to see what you like.


----------



## kevinh (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Surfing for older reviews/feedback it sounds like general consensus is that plugins are great but buying into bundle is expensive if one already owns some of the plugins. Loyalty discounts are not that great it seems. Hopefully they change their policy because for a few days all I heard was crickets waiting for someone to discuss the half off. That’s not a good sign. Usually bundle to bundle upgrades are good options so maybe it’s a good time to get in at half off.


----------



## kevinh (Aug 12, 2018)

I pulled the trigger. Couldn’t resist the half off. Not disappointed so far. I own most fabfilter and PA/Brainworx plug-ins but nice to have some other options. They do sound great.


----------



## martinjuenke (Sep 7, 2018)

I ised to have Softube Volume 1 but it never worked for me. Sold it and never missed it. There are soooo many alternatives, some better, some cheaper, some both...


----------



## wst3 (Sep 8, 2018)

I don't have Volume 1 or Volume 2, and at the moment I have no burning desire to get Volume 2.

Part of that, I'll confess, is a deep seated cheapness, the upgrade offers from Softube are pretty awful. If that changed then maybe??

I do, however, own and use Console 1. It works brilliantly with both the Softube and UA plugins that it supports.

There are also a couple of real gems as well:
Tape - sounds different, but just as cool as the UA tape emulators. And it ties into the master FX in Studio One, which is genius.
Tube Delay - one can NEVER have enough delays!
Spring Reverb - another take on a sound I love, I can't have enough spring reverbs (including the Mastermix in my rack!)
Mutronics Mutator - I should have never tried the demo!

The real prize, for me, is their Modular. I've only scratched the surface (must get some touch up paint) and I can lose hours just playing around with it. Be forewarned, you will be tempted to buy additional modules, and they are cool, and not terribly expensive, until you buy a bunch of them!

Other than the upgrade policy the only thing that bugs me (a little) about Softube is the tie in to Gobbler. It works, mostly, but it could be a lot better. I suppose it could also be worse?

Anyway, Softube remains on my ever shrinking list of plugin developers that I trust to deliver great sound. And Console 1 remains a mainstay in my studio. (Now I need a multi-channel version that isn't 12 feet wide!)


----------

